# Sticky  No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy talk" outside of the designated OLED Deals Forum



## AVS Forum Notice

Reminder:

Discussion of street pricing, specific retailers or where to find deals is to only be posted in the OLED Deals Forum.

If these posts are made in the open OLED Technology area, your post may be removed and you may receive a warning or infraction and possibly removed from participating in those threads. Please help us keep things organized and compliant with forum guidelines.

Thank You


----------

